

Foundation 6, Prototype to Production - mos2
http://zurb.com/article/1403/foundation-6-prototype-to-production

======
burrox
Is there a release date for Foundation 6? I'm just starting a new project with
5 and I'd love to upgrade to 6 if it's coming out within the next month.

